# Wow rats are so mischievous



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

So after about 2 months of owning my first rats, I've learned that rats are very mischievous.

They just keep doing this that would get them in trouble. Its funny sometimes and sometimes it makes me a little...discomforted.

For example my rats have chewed through one of my favorite computer mouses.

I kept a gatorade bottle next to the cage. And when i came home there was water all of the floor. I looked at the bottle, there were three holes in it.

This is how I imagined their thinking. "Hey this bottle is weird, im gonna bite a hole in it"

"Oh crap its leaking"

"Bite it so it'll stop!"


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol: my boys bit holes in about 5 water bottles I think. As soon as I put them in the cage pretty much lol, ended with a nice flood every time. I made a holder from a bird feeder so they can't bite it now


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine have discovered to rip off wall paper when I am not in the room during free time. That's how you learn to stay with them. Somehow you never get angry with the little darlings.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree that they're mischievous.
I am totally convinced that my boys plan to misbehave as soon as I leave the room - literally, I'll leave to get a glass of water from the kitchen and in the 30-45 seconds I'm gone they'll sneak into my closet and hide to chew through my clothes or steal any steal treats I've put in a high place in the room. 

Literally, as soon as I leave the room. 

I know what you mean about not getting angry - I get SOOOO irritated, but you always have to forgive the sweet boys.


----------

